# Where do I begin with surrogacy after 9 2ww's?



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

We have just got a negative test result today , I did 2 tests this morning and we were both so hoping to see 2 lines appear but they didn't, feel so gutted, I have such a bad headache from crying I'm now not sure what to do next? 
It was our 9th 2ww's this being a fet, I've had 3 M/C's previously which is heartbreaking and I just don't seem to be able to get passed early stages without my body attacking I have an immune problem, I don't know if I'll ever carry full term?  , we both feel very srtongly about having a biological child.
I don't know much about surrogacy or where to even start? 

We've been married 7 years this month, and we know that we both have so much love to give to a child, the longing to be a Mum for me is sometimes unbarable.

Poppins x


----------



## OD2 (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry you've had such an awful time and I hope that you are starting to recover now from your most recent disappointment.  I often think how lucky I am that I always knew I couldn't carry children, so haven't had to go through dashed hopes like so many people do.  My heart really does go out to you.  

As lgft says, surrogacy isn't for everyone, but it is a very real solution for some people - including me - our baby's due on 9 October and it feels like my infertility never happened.  My friend and surrogate has literally taken all my pain away - I feel physically lighter and it's such a relief to be able to talk openly with friends about my condition, rather than it being a big dark secret.  So, although there are no guarantees and it isn't an easy process, it really can work, and one of these days you could find yourself pushing a loaded trolley up and down the aisles of Babies R Us like I did the other week, rather than scuttling past outside averting your eyes as I used to.  

So, I'd say it was worth looking into it, join some of the message boards of the surrogacy organisations (I'm a member of Surrogacy UK on surrogacyuk.org) and find out if you and your husband think it might work for you.

And good luck midear.

Fiona x


----------



## EJJB (Mar 18, 2005)

Good Luck. I'm an SUK Mum too, and our daughter will be two in October.
EJJB
x


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

Poppins..similar to you we have had various failures and have started to rethink surrogact..to be honest we were a little firghtened about surrogacy in the UK so are also considering going abroad..but there are pros and cons for both options
I was in contact with COTS who were very helpful a while ago and now intend to look at a little wish and surrogacy uk
Nikki


----------

